# isass.exe a trojan?



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

while looking at my task manager I saw this entry so I looked it up on process library.com and it advised to remove immediately as this is most likely a trojan. When I did a search for it on my computer is came up empty. Is this in fact a virus?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi lsass.exe found in C:\windows\sytem32 files is normally ok.
Found elsewhere coud be a trojan.
Post a Hijack this log..let log expert take a look.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

here is the log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:32:13 PM, on 10/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\MATCO\BuzzSawService.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\Personal Firewall 4\kpf4ss.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\Personal Firewall 4\kpf4gui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\Personal Firewall 4\kpf4gui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\transfer\hijackthis\HijackThis-1.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotsheet.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "www.hotsheet.com"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Steve\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\24cip5hd.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Steve\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\24cip5hd.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase969.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1146325111968
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O16 - DPF: {E856B973-45FD-4559-8F82-EAB539144667} (Dell PC Checkup Installer Control) - http://pccheckup.dellfix.com/rel/36/install/gtdownde.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Buzzsaw_Defragmentation - SpyderComm, Inc. - C:\Program Files\MATCO\BuzzSawService.exe
O23 - Service: DirMS_Defragmentation - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\MATCO\DirmsService.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Sunbelt Kerio Personal Firewall 4 (KPF4) - Sunbelt Software - C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\Personal Firewall 4\kpf4ss.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE


----------

